

Forget Aeron, here's the best programmer's chair in the world - k7d
http://b7og.com/post/306057238/forget-aeron-heres-the-best-programmers-chair-in-the

======
jbellis
I worked like this for two years: <http://www.dqd.com/~mayoff/images/alfa.jpg>
(picture shows the guy I got the idea from, not me)

the backsaver zero-gravity line is not as flashy as the one in TFA but it
allows locking the recliner at any angle you want, not just 3 pre-set ones.

A backsaver will run $1000+ new, and the one in the TFA is probably more; if
you want to try the idea out you can get a cheap lawn chair version for $65 on
Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Strathwood-Anti-Gravity-Adjustable-
Rec...](http://www.amazon.com/Strathwood-Anti-Gravity-Adjustable-Recliner-
Champagne/dp/B001BSQB94) (I've tried that one too, and IMO it's a great value,
although even more limited to "reclined" and "not reclined").

I stopped coding in a recliner since it was too hard to add a 30" monitor to
the setup in a cubicle environment.

------
joshu
The actual chair: <http://www.varierfurniture.com/default.aspx?menu=686>

------
scotch_drinker
At the risk of commenting on a piece of furniture I'll never try, I think
there should be a clear divide between where you work and where you relax.
Ideally, I'd like to be in a comfortable, ergonomic chair (like the Mirra I
recently bought) when I work and then take a nap on the couch. When I get
tired, I want to get up, disengage from my work and let my body (and brain)
relax. The concept of taking a nap in my chair seems strange to me.

I can see the appeal of being able to recline while contemplating something
but as a person who almost instantly falls asleep when horizontal, I wouldn't
get much contemplation done.

------
pmorici
Totally impractical as a work chair. You'd kick your desk over the second you
reclined.

~~~
k7d
programmers and creative people in general are usually impractical type. well,
at least a lot of them. myself included

~~~
pmorici
I disagree. I think they are the exact opposite. Why waste time on something
that hinders your work.

------
lutorm
I wonder if this chair is VaporWare, I've seen a bunch of posts just like this
one obviously only are based on a press release. I've so far found not a
single link to someone who's actually _tried_ it.

~~~
vidarh
Here's at least one UK retailer that claims to sell it:
<http://www.backinaction.co.uk/gravity>

------
jplewicke
I think my ideal chair would be a treadmill:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treadmill_Desk> . Being able to walk a couple
miles every hour would definitely increase my energy level and focus.

~~~
mcaruso
That's a pretty brilliant idea. Currently I just pace up and down my office.

------
ciupicri
The chair is nice and interesting, but it's good only for relaxation, not for
working. I don't know how many people could work, or better said type, while
laying on their back. Also, I prefer laying on a bed or a couch.

~~~
lutorm
Lying on your back is only one of the possible positions. You can sit like in
a normal chair in it, too.

~~~
ciupicri
I prefer a normal chair + couch/bed, instead of wasting my money on this.

------
andrewcooke
heh. but programming on a laptop in a chair with armrests can be frustrating
(i have a beanbag in the corner of my office that's perhaps a better candidate
for best programming chair ever...)

~~~
finnomenon
and it doesn't end well if you fall asleep with a laptop

------
mgrouchy
I dunno, my girlfriend is an occupational therapist, she would probably have a
mental breakdown about how unergonomic this chair would be to use with your
workstation.

~~~
vidarh
Don't be so sure. Take a look at the PDF product sheet linked from this page:
<http://www.varierfurniture.com/default.aspx?menu=686>

The positions where you are actually sitting either supports you, or put you
in a position that lets your spine stay upright and well supported.

------
k0n2ad
Furniture porn always reminds me of the scene in Fight Club where Ed Norton is
cataloging the furniture in his apartment. Still, I want that chair.

------
hs
i always ask myself, "would woz (or any other heroes) better off using these
luxuries 'back then' when he first did apple ?"

------
theli0nheart
I think I'm going to stick with my Aeron.

~~~
k7d
I had Aeron at office and didn't like it that much...

sure you can customize it every imaginable way, still it's conservative and
quite static chair, and it wasn't that comfortable for really long hacking
sessions

------
Harj
can anyone find a price for it?

~~~
jbm
I found it online for 1200$.

[http://www.mobilewhack.com/new-gravity-balans-recliner-
from-...](http://www.mobilewhack.com/new-gravity-balans-recliner-from-varier/)

Apparently there are only 250 pieces made.

